# Scarefest St.Louis



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

We went to them early this year, actually went to the darkness 3 times with people who have never been before. The first trip was i believe their 2nd weekend open and there was no line it was amazing. No rush to go through and nobody to run into or behind us either.


----------

